# Best coffee grind for a percolator?



## Qoffee (Dec 12, 2016)

HI, i have a percolator at home and was wondering what is the best grind of bean for this device. Should it be more like espresso or more coarse like a french press? and robusta or arabica?

interested to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Medium/course grind, Arabica beans. around 55g per litre ratio.

I wouldnt want robusta in a fiilter brew. Maybe as part if an espresso blend used in milky drinks but thats about it.


----------

